# Rain sensor issue



## RavenGirl (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey guys. I installed a rain sensor over the weekend. It does work, it's throwing an error. I'm not sure if it's a coding issue or some sort of a install issue.
Here's a copy of the VCDS log:
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AL HW: 3C0 937 049 AL
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000007272755
Coding: E18D0F2700041500400A00000F0000000008FF0B5C400020000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 310706 020 0501
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 00000
Part No: 1K0 955 559 M
Component: RegenLichtSens 005 0605
Coding: 00479269
Shop #: WSC 00000
2 Faults Found:
02071 - Local Databus
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 250
Mileage: 30453 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.09.13
Time: 31:63:63
Freeze Frame:
OFF
Voltage: 12.30 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF
01520 - Rain and Light Recognition Sensor (G397)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 250
Mileage: 30453 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.09.13
Time: 31:63:63
Freeze Frame:
OFF
Voltage: 12.30 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

Here's the major things i've noticed:
When I turn the car on regardless if the switch is in auto or off, it throws the above code.
After it throws the code, once the switch is in auto the headlights stay on regardless if i'm in broad daylight or in the dark. I can then turn the switch off, and turn it back on--then the auto function on the headlights work normally. Also, if i clear the code after I switch the lights off then on again, the code does not come back until I turn the car back on.
The rain sensor itself appears to work fine except for the rain closing window function. That is probably a coding issue and not that important anyway.
I've already cut the battery and reconnected it to see if that would help anything but the code still came back. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Rain sensor issue (RavenGirl)*

I'll check my drawings tonight to verify the trigger wire for the Auto-Position on the Euro Switch.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Rain sensor issue (Tim Birney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tim Birney* »_I'll check my drawings tonight to verify the trigger wire for the Auto-Position on the Euro Switch.

EuroSwitch, PIN 2 wires to J519, connector "E", PIN 14. VW Repair Wire 000 979 009

















Your Code as posted:
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AL HW: 3C0 937 049 AL
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000007272755
Coding:
E1 8D 0F 27 00 04 15 00 40 0A 00 00 0F 00 00 00 00 08 FF 0B 5C 
The only thing that I notice is your Cold Diagnostics on the Tail Lights. LED Tail do not like Cold Diagnostics. 
I recommend the following:
E1 8D 0F 27 00 04 15 00 40 0A 00 00 0F 00 00 00 00 08 *DD 03 *5C 


_Modified by Tim Birney at 6:19 AM 9-3-2009_


----------



## RavenGirl (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Rain sensor issue (RavenGirl)*

I figured out what was causing the intermittent issue for the rain sensor, so it's no longer giving me grief there. However, I cannot seem to get the rain closing window option to work.. I've read through all the threads I can find on it, but I seem to have something coded wrong. Here's the log info I have from vcds..
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AL HW: 3C0 937 049 AL
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000007272755
Coding: E18D0F2700041500400A00000F0000000008FF0B5C400020000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 310706 020 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 00000 
Part No: 1K0 955 559 M
Component: RegenLichtSens 005 0605 
Coding: 00479269
Shop #: WSC 00000 
No fault code found.
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MIN.clb
Part No: 1K0 959 433 AF
Component: KSG 0401 
Coding: 1BC8030C3E09058F8802048050CC
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
Any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks!


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Rain sensor issue (RavenGirl)*

Your coding as posted...
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MIN.clb
Part No: 1K0 959 433 AF
Component: KSG 0401 
Coding: 1B C8 03 0C 3E 09 05 8F 88 02 04 80 50 CC
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
As it should be...
Coding: 1B C8 03 0C 3E 09 05 8F 88 *04* 04 80 50 CC
This change allows the Rain Cosing option to appear in yor MFD/MFI as an on/off option.
P.S. What did you use a a reference for the RLS coding?


----------



## RavenGirl (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Rain sensor issue (Tim Birney)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3233378
I basically stole it from your post since it looks like we have the same sensor. I figured i was missing something though. As for your code change reply, thank you. The only thing i'm concerned about is that I don't have a gti mfd so if I have to somehow go through the menus i may be screwed. Or maybe not i'll have to try it.
Thanks again.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Rain sensor issue (Tim Birney)*

Based on the codes, are you certain to have chosen the proper terminals for this? I'm quite sure that the RLS is supposed to be on Terminal 30 and not Terminal 15. So make sure to wire it up like factory.

_Quote »_Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MIN.clb
Part No: 1K0 959 433 AF

Tim, the MIN modules do not support Rain Closing, the byte you changed has a different meaning and I suggest to change it back to its original value.


_Modified by Theresias at 6:15 AM 10-12-2009_


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Rain sensor issue (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_Based on the codes, are you certain to have chosen the proper terminals for this? I'm quite sure that the RLS is supposed to be on Terminal 30 and not Terminal 15. So make sure to wire it up like factory.
Tim, the MIN modules do not support Rain Closing, the byte you changed has a different meaning and I suggest to change it back to its original value.

_Modified by Theresias at 6:15 AM 10-12-2009_

Wow, this stuff gets very confusing.
Thanks for the tip on the "MIN" Modules.
Does this mean that the OP is out of luck on the feature?




_Modified by Tim Birney at 7:02 PM 10-12-2009_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Rain sensor issue (Tim Birney)*

Correct, if you want rain closing on this car you also need to replace the J393 (Comfort Control Module) with one that supports this feature.


----------



## RavenGirl (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Rain sensor issue (Theresias)*

From what i'm reading now the j393 is located behind the glove box. From some postings i've read replacing that would cost around $250. At that cost I may just not worry about it.










_Modified by RavenGirl at 10:48 PM 10-12-2009_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Rain sensor issue (RavenGirl)*

You'll get them cheaper these days, especially European junk yards have them available. However, the actual replacement and doing all the new coding is a real piece of work...


----------



## RavenGirl (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Rain sensor issue (Theresias)*

Yeah, i think i'll just stop now. Thanks for the info!


----------



## danikd (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello,

pls Ravengirl

"I figured out what was causing the intermittent issue for the rain sensor, so it's no longer giving me grief there." 

pls where was the problem, how to resolve this error ? Thx For info ...

Daniel


----------



## RavenGirl (Oct 17, 2007)

Make sure it's properly grounded and not connected to switched power.


----------



## mikij8 (Mar 27, 2019)

danikd said:


> Hello,
> 
> pls Ravengirl
> 
> ...


Hi! I'm from Poland. 
I have the same problem with the rain sensor.

RavenGirl, could you tell me exactly what I need to check? 
- Properly grounded, but what exactly?
- Not connected to switched power, what do you mean?

I can’t locate where the error is.

Thanks in advance for your answer, 
Mikolaj


----------

